# The Art of Flight Series (the making of)



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

The vast majority of pro athletes are douches. You probably would be too if everyone always sucked your dick about how great you were and gave you all kinds of free shit.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> The vast majority of pro athletes are douches. You probably would be too if everyone always sucked your dick about how great you were and gave you all kinds of free shit.


Have to disagree with this in regards to pro snowboarders.

While some pro snowboarders can let the fame go to their head, a huge majority of the pros I've met are chill, laid back guys.

Most snowboard pros work a second job and are just your average local living at a ski resort. Don't confuse the small minority of pros earning big money with the rest of the pro snowboarder population.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

Yep, that's how some of them are are. :thumbsup:
Especially Travis Rice, who happens to be in that movie. His Supernatural contest convinced me that he's a "spoiled little douche". I bet he likes rusty spoons.

There are others, though, who are actually really nice and smart people...
Such as Scott Stevens and Jeremy Jones, who are my 2 favorite pros. 

Stevens is cool because he's just a flat-out decent person who's not trying to show off or anything, just have fun. He has a great attitude, and at the same time he's by far the best urban/park riders I've ever seen. I swear he's a jedi or a ninja or something.

Jones is also awesome because he doesn't just rely on a helicopter to get around and to him it isn't just about tricks. He actually hikes and climbs the mountains, and then sends it. He's in it not just for the shredding but everything else: the adventure, the backcountry, the friends, the memories. He is a true backcountry rider.

Art of Flight has nothin on these guys!


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Jed said:


> Have to disagree with this in regards to pro snowboarders.
> 
> While some pro snowboarders can let the fame go to their head, a huge majority of the pros I've met are chill, laid back guys.
> 
> Most snowboard pros work a second job and are just your average local living at a ski resort. Don't confuse the small minority of pros earning big money with the rest of the pro snowboarder population.


I'm not surprised to hear this, I know a few pro sailors and they're generally solid dudes. similar thing, fringe sport.


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

Gdog42 said:


> Yep, that's how some of them are are. :thumbsup:
> Especially Travis Rice, who happens to be in that movie. His Supernatural contest convinced me that he's a "spoiled little douche". I bet he likes rusty spoons.
> 
> There are others, though, who are actually really nice and smart people...
> ...


Jones does seem pretty cool. Deeper was better than TAOF if you ask me. But yeah Rice and crew seem pretty douchey to me.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Jeremy Jones is definitely very chill. Very approachable and eager to talk snowboarding both times I've met him.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

My kid was lapping copper yesterday with Scotty Lago, Louie Vito and Matt Ladley. They were super cool and waited for him a couple times to ride the quad with them. Pat Moore, Chas G, Eric Willet and of all people White have all been super nice when we meet them. We have ridden with and met them numbers of times. Pat sent him an electric care package last spring too.... Not all high end pros are dicks/douches.....


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

OldDog said:


> Anybody see this on Netflix yet?
> 
> Watched the first 2 or 3 episodes tonight. Meh... :dunno:
> 
> Is it just me or do pro snowboarders seem like a bunch of spoiled little douches? :cheeky4:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Shaun White uber douche. Others pretty normal guys. But the truth is 95% of all pro snowboarders make less than the guy in the t shirt shop at the base of the mountain and work their asses off to give you video parts to stoke you, contest runs that inspire, and articles on snowboarding. Hell just came back from dinner with a mid level pro for his birthday tonight. Dudes sweating his paypal not going through right now to pay rent.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> The vast majority of pro athletes are douches. You probably would be too if everyone always sucked your dick about how great you were and gave you all kinds of free shit.


Yeah kinda have to disagree big time on that too. I spent 6 years playing pro bball and almost all of the guys i've met from the all different countries i've played in are not douches or full of themselves.

I can see though how many can come across this way through media and whatnot. What i also think hurts reps is when they cant go out in public without getting mobbed so they can probably come off as standoffish then.

Just my 2c


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

But out of all pro snowboarders, I must insist that Travis Rice is the worst.

Why? Well he had a contest to supposedly find out who the best snowboarder in the world is...
So, Rice spent the summer designing and completely overseeing the construction of the Redbull Supernatural course. He also chose the judges of the contest. None of this would have been a problem if he hadn't entered himself in the contest- which he did.
And of course, he won.

I told my friend about this, and he said what as probably the best way I've heard of describing it: "that's like me designing a maze and then challenging other people to a race through it- of course I'd win because I know the best way."

It wasn't a fair contest. And Rice's name is literally on almost every piece of Quicksilver snowboarding gear. Don' they have any other pros?

I also don't like how every snowboarding magazine seems to talk about him like a god or something every time he shows up, just because he can pull off the biggest tricks. He can do them, that's true, but there's 3 things I always consider that any pro athlete has to have to truly be the best:
1.) Mad skills.
2.) A good, respectful attitude and personality.
3.) Common sense.

Without all 3 of these, you can't be the best no matter how god you are.


----------



## kaka (Aug 28, 2012)

Gdog42 said:


> Yep, that's how some of them are are. :thumbsup:
> Especially Travis Rice, who happens to be in that movie. His Supernatural contest convinced me that he's a "spoiled little douche". I bet he likes rusty spoons.
> 
> There are others, though, who are actually really nice and smart people...
> ...



I've met T. Rice, couldn't be a more down to earth guy.


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

Gdog42 said:


> But out of all pro snowboarders, I must insist that Travis Rice is the worst.
> 
> Why? Well he had a contest to supposedly find out who the best snowboarder in the world is...
> So, Rice spent the summer designing and completely overseeing the construction of the Redbull Supernatural course. He also chose the judges of the contest. None of this would have been a problem if he hadn't entered himself in the contest- which he did.
> ...



Would you not say T.Rice is not one of the best in the world? Also it has been documented that he has said he only won a contest because of who he was a.d the other guy should have won.


----------



## kaka (Aug 28, 2012)

jdmccright said:


> Would you not say T.Rice is not one of the best in the world? Also it has been documented that he has said he only won a contest because of who he was a.d the other guy should have won.


But what's the argument here? That he controversially won that contest, or that he as an attitude problem, as per the OP? 

He won supernatural by throwing down a sick run, no doubt about it. Was there a better run by anyone else? There is no correct answer. It's always going to be up for debate because it's a matter of opinion. Of course he had the advantage going in, he designed the course. I don't get why that upsets people because if he wasn't involved, this thing would have never come together at all.

As you drift into the limelight in any sport, you are responsible for making other people money (ie. sponsors, tv, etc) so you'll probably have over-exposure at times, a lot of hype, etc. You'll also have to endure a lot of interviews where the athlete has "dumb it down" for the mainstream. It's just the way it works.

He is someone who donates time meeting the kids who look up to him, participates in meet & greets, all that crap. Like I said, I had the chance to meet him by chance, bumped into him, he was a normal dude, very friendly guy. Most importantly, he's one of the best snowboarders out there, probably of all time who is greatly respected by his peers in the industry, which is the most important thing.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Gdog42 said:


> But out of all pro snowboarders, I must insist that Travis Rice is the worst.
> 
> Why? Well he had a contest to supposedly find out who the best snowboarder in the world is...
> So, Rice spent the summer designing and completely overseeing the construction of the Redbull Supernatural course. He also chose the judges of the contest. None of this would have been a problem if he hadn't entered himself in the contest- which he did.
> ...


Are you sure you're even in your 20's? Every time you post I facepalm myself then question if you have the mental capacity of a sea sponge. 

I've met Travis a few times, talked with him briefly, have a lot of friends that work/live/ride with him. The whole concept of Supernatural wasn't to crown a winner regardless of what they led you to believe, it was to showcase the other side of snowboarding that the mainstream never sees. RedBull dumped a shit ton into that to market that event to get people out of the mindset that snowboarding is this formulated halfpipe or slopestyle run.

Also if you think he actually "oversaw" the building of that course you're insane. It was what's his nuts from Baldface that did all the work, the lay out, etc. etc. After the fact they realized they laid it out completely wrong and are going to have to change it going forward for the riders. 

Now I will say this "Art of Flight" should be called "Art of Filler" Airplanes filming helicopters filming airplanes filming guys on sleds filming elks migrating filming grass blowing in the wind. It's a movie not for snowboarders it's for people that ride maybe once a year, use snowboarding as more a social gathering or backdrop, and just wanted some eye candy. If you want to see snowboarding for snowboarders pick up Absinthe.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

Art of flight is great for what it is. Very well funded, well shot snowboard cinematography. 

That's it, that's all... same thing. If you cant make a great video with Red bull's budget, well.....

Absinthe is a badass film too. 

I enjoy watching them all. I wish I had 5% of the skill/balls those guys have.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Are you sure you're even in your 20's? Every time you post I facepalm myself then question if you have the mental capacity of a sea sponge.
> 
> I've met Travis a few times, talked with him briefly, have a lot of friends that work/live/ride with him. The whole concept of Supernatural wasn't to crown a winner regardless of what they led you to believe, it was to showcase the other side of snowboarding that the mainstream never sees. RedBull dumped a shit ton into that to market that event to get people out of the mindset that snowboarding is this formulated halfpipe or slopestyle run.
> 
> ...


fucking elk dude. the plural of elk is elk. elks are old fucks in a lodge playing bingo. 

GDoggy you truly are retarded.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Wait they didn't film old dudes in a lodge?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Wait they didn't film old dudes in a lodge?


:laugh::laugh::laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## rwspear (Mar 26, 2012)

Gdog42 said:


> But out of all pro snowboarders, I must insist that Travis Rice is the worst.
> 
> Why? Well he had a contest to supposedly find out who the best snowboarder in the world is...
> So, Rice spent the summer designing and completely overseeing the construction of the Redbull Supernatural course. He also chose the judges of the contest. None of this would have been a problem if he hadn't entered himself in the contest- which he did.
> And of course, he won.


it wasnt about finding the best snowboarder. 

did you see his winning run or any of the competition? trice's first run was gg. hell, in the interviews, half of the competitors admitted that Supernatural was basically the field vs trice. not bc he set it up but bc hes just that much better at big mountain riding.

i thought it was good for the sport

i also watched TAOF miniseries on netflix and it wasnt worth the time investment


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

rwspear said:


> it wasnt about finding the best snowboarder.
> 
> did you see his winning run or any of the competition? trice's first run was gg. hell, in the interviews, half of the competitors admitted that Supernatural was basically the field vs trice. not bc he set it up but bc hes just that much better at big mountain riding.
> 
> ...


Trice is one of the best freeriders in history


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Are you sure you're even in your 20's? Every time you post I facepalm myself then question if you have the mental capacity of a sea sponge.
> 
> I've met Travis a few times, talked with him briefly, have a lot of friends that work/live/ride with him. *The whole concept of Supernatural wasn't to crown a winner regardless of what they led you to believe, it was to showcase the other side of snowboarding that the mainstream never sees. RedBull dumped a shit ton into that to market that event to get people out of the mindset that snowboarding is this formulated halfpipe or slopestyle run.*
> 
> ...



Thats what I came here to say. I don't know if he is a douche or not in real life, but I know that he didn't set up this Supernatural contest just to add a trophy to his collection. I didn't care who won it actually, I was just excited to see something other than halfpipe on TV. 

By the way, Red Bull is an awesome company putting things like this together (as well as the Mountain Biking series in Utah or wherever it is at, the Moto Enduro races in Europe, the dude jumping from that space shuttle thing, etc.). 

I wish they would put more backcountry type shows on TV, like Terje's competition, etc.


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

If you work for a living you don't fit my definition of "pro". Does that clear it up? :cheeky4:



Jed said:


> Have to disagree with this in regards to pro snowboarders.
> 
> While some pro snowboarders can let the fame go to their head, a huge majority of the pros I've met are chill, laid back guys.
> 
> Most snowboard pros work a second job and are just your average local living at a ski resort. Don't confuse the small minority of pros earning big money with the rest of the pro snowboarder population.


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

Did I mention that name-droppers are douchey-er than pro boarders?... 



Argo said:


> My kid was lapping copper yesterday with Scotty Lago, Louie Vito and Matt Ladley. They were super cool and waited for him a couple times to ride the quad with them. Pat Moore, Chas G, Eric Willet and of all people White have all been super nice when we meet them. We have ridden with and met them numbers of times. Pat sent him an electric care package last spring too.... Not all high end pros are dicks/douches.....


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

Perhaps I should quality what I mean by douche.

1. Complaining about how tough and stressful it is to get paid to heli-board in the most amazing places on earth using equipment you didn't pay for with a bunch of people sucking your ass and telling you how great you are.

2. Speaking like a refugee from a 1980's skater movie.

3. Acting like you're in Jackass 5: Revenge of the Fuck-tards and thinking anybody gives a shit...



BurtonAvenger said:


> Shaun White uber douche. Others pretty normal guys. But the truth is 95% of all pro snowboarders make less than the guy in the t shirt shop at the base of the mountain and work their asses off to give you video parts to stoke you, contest runs that inspire, and articles on snowboarding. Hell just came back from dinner with a mid level pro for his birthday tonight. Dudes sweating his paypal not going through right now to pay rent.


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

Yeah, we heard you the first time you name-dropped... Nut-hugger... :cheeky4:



kaka said:


> Like I said, I had the chance to meet him by chance, bumped into him, he was a normal dude, very friendly guy.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'll sum it up for everyone. OP is a repressed douche that's jealous. You have no idea how hard work it is to put together a video part or the training it takes. I dare you to go make a 20 second clip of riding with nothing but landed tricks, cliff drops, and pow slashes. 20 seconds that's it. Lets see how much time and effort it takes.


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I'll sum it up for everyone. OP is a repressed douche that's jealous. You have no idea how hard work it is to put together a video part or the training it takes. I dare you to go make a 20 second clip of riding with nothing but landed tricks, cliff drops, and pow slashes. 20 seconds that's it. Lets see how much time and effort it takes.


so true, I mean he's just a boss 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7r5zfpbL5cw


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

OldDog said:


> Yeah, we heard you the first time you name-dropped... Nut-hugger... :cheeky4:


I wish I met him


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

Spare me... Let's see these fuckers get up at 4:30 every morning and slog to work and back like rest of us for a fraction of the cash.

I have no problem with recognizing talent and the dedication it takes to develop it. Just remember how fucking lucky you are to get paid to do something you love that is essentially a recreational activity. It's called humility.

Oh and I'm not repressed at all. I'm a full-on asshole. That said, you can go fuck yourself! 



BurtonAvenger said:


> I'll sum it up for everyone. OP is a repressed douche that's jealous. You have no idea how hard work it is to put together a video part or the training it takes. I dare you to go make a 20 second clip of riding with nothing but landed tricks, cliff drops, and pow slashes. 20 seconds that's it. Lets see how much time and effort it takes.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

OldDog said:


> If you work for a living you don't fit my definition of "pro". Does that clear it up? :cheeky4:


personal semantics



OldDog said:


> Did I mention that name-droppers are douchey-er than pro boarders?...


stay away from Argo and his clan, we in it.



OldDog said:


> 3. Acting like you're in Jackass 5: Revenge of the Fuck-tards and thinking anybody gives a shit...


Ever seen the Whiskey movies?




Aren't you the guy who as of a month ago had never been snowboarding?

Have you been yet?

:dunno::laugh:


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

OldDog said:


> Anybody see this on Netflix yet?
> 
> Watched the first 2 or 3 episodes tonight. Meh... :dunno:
> 
> Is it just me or do pro snowboarders seem like a bunch of spoiled little douches? :cheeky4:


that's the making of...not "Art of Flight"


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> personal semantics


True enough, so? :dunno:



snowklinger said:


> stay away from Argo and his clan, we in it.


Yeah, whatever...



snowklinger said:


> Ever seen the Whiskey movies?


Nope



snowklinger said:


> Aren't you the guy who as of a month ago had never been snowboarding?


Yup, your point is?


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

KIRKRIDER said:


> that's the making of...not "Art of Flight"


Uh, yeah and?... :dunno:

I figured the thread title pointed that out, but thanks?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Sorry I missed to read that you guys are already all pissed off and shit. Who's winning?


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

Meh, I dunno... :dunno:

I'm not pissed off, I just think it's funny that I mentioned something to the effect of I think the guys in this movie are a little on the douchey side.

Didn't say fuck-all about skills or fan-boys or anything really. I just noted while trying to watch that fucking series (and turning it of when I coudn't take it anymore) that I would in no way want to hang out with these guys. 

Even if I was along for free getting free private lessons from top pros and staying in sick lodges with free heli trips, I would still rather be elsewhere. That's all... They just seemed more than a little "douchey".

Somehow that's now about who is a snowboarding god, who is klinger's butt-buddy, and how many times I've been snowboarding?... :dunno:

Whatever... 



KIRKRIDER said:


> Sorry I missed to read that you guys are already all pissed off and shit. Who's winning?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

How old are you 'Dog?


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

KIRKRIDER said:


> How old are you 'Dog?


I'll be 37 in January, could definitely be an age thing. If I was 20 I might think these particular douches weren't quite so douchey, but I doubt it...


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

OldDog said:


> I'll be 37 in January, could definitely be an age thing. If I was 20 I might think these particular douches weren't quite so douchey, but I doubt it...



Just to have an idea where you're coming from... And no I'm not reading the whole tread to see who's right...You really care? 
Those guys put together a movie to make $...nt to demonstrate something I guess.. to show how they made AoF (Which is pretty badass..)

Have you seen Deeper / Further?


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Just to have an idea where you're coming from... And no I'm not reading the whole tread to see who's right...You really care?
> Those guys put together a movie to make $...nt to demonstrate something I guess.. to show how they made AoF (Which is pretty badass..)
> 
> Have you seen Deeper / Further?


Yes I have, way better than AoF of TITA in my opinion...

No, I don't give a shit if you read it. I think I'm going to unsub so I don't have to read it anymore either. 

I'm over it. :dunno:


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

OldDog said:


> Yes I have, way better than AoF of TITA in my opinion...
> 
> No, I don't give a shit if you read it. I think I'm going to unsub so I don't have to read it anymore either.
> 
> I'm over it. :dunno:




:thumbsup:

watch:


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

OldDog said:


> Just remember how fucking lucky you are to get paid to do something you love that is essentially a recreational activity.


This is basically what I do(not a pro snowboarder though) and while it's the best job I have ever had, it is also the hardest work. 

Just because they have put themselves in a position where they have work that most of us are jealous of doesnt make them douchbags.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

I really don't understand your stance Olddog.

You talked about pro snowboarders being douchey, so some other posters talked about examples of the big pros they'd met who were nice guys and you say they're name dropping? That makes no sense.

Also, just because some pros like to have fun and screw around when they film filler clips, doesn't means these guys don't understand how lucky they are to be doing what they do.

Don't watch a 5 minute segment that was meant to be for fun and think that's the in-depth look into the full lifestyle of a pro snowboarder. That'd be like reading the first page of a book and assuming you know the entire story.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Jed don't bother trying to understand this guy he's a 37 douche bag that made horrible choices in life and hasn't found freedom from those bad choices that he made. Snowboarding could be an outlet but as he doesn't understand it or the work the pros take to do it he'll sit here pissed off having never actually ridden and try to talk shit.

When you put down a 100 day season there buddy talk to me about the gripes these guys have.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Are you sure you're even in your 20's? Every time you post I facepalm myself then question if you have the mental capacity of a sea sponge.
> 
> I've met Travis a few times, talked with him briefly, have a lot of friends that work/live/ride with him. The whole concept of Supernatural wasn't to crown a winner regardless of what they led you to believe, it was to showcase the other side of snowboarding that the mainstream never sees. RedBull dumped a shit ton into that to market that event to get people out of the mindset that snowboarding is this formulated halfpipe or slopestyle run.
> 
> ...


" The whole concept of Supernatural wasn't to crown a winner regardless of what they led you to believe, it was to showcase the other side of snowboarding that the mainstream never sees. RedBull dumped a shit ton into that to market that event to get people out of the mindset that snowboarding is this formulated halfpipe or slopestyle run."

I do agree with you on this. The slopestyle and halpipes contests have getting boring and don't show what snowboarding is really about.

If you know for a fact that he didn't oversee it, ok then. That's just the impression I got from official videos including the ones here: http://www.redbull.com/cs/Satellite...seeks-worlds-best-all-rounder-021243147631531
In the interview he constantly says "we built...", "I looked for this place ", I've been working on this...", etc. In the preview video you see Travis on the construction site, advising the loggers at a few points. 
If he really didn't direct the construction and design of the course, I would have expected to see less of that and more of "they worked on this", "they've been designing it"; that kind of shit. But what I saw was the complete opposite, so of course I'm going to be convinced that Rice designed the contest. 

If Rice wanted to prove that he is the best, he should have told Red Bull the idea for the contest setup and provided the location, and then let them organize the whole thing with absolutely no affiliation with himself. That way every viewer, including me, could be sure that he would have had just as much of a fair chance as the other riders. If the whole point of the contest was to bring snowboard competition to a new level (which it did), I don't even think he needed to compete in it. It was already obvious that he has better skills than the other riders.

Don't be such a fucking asshole. You sound like you think you know everything about Rice just because you've met him and know a few people who work with him. That's called being a fan boy.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Jed don't bother trying to understand this guy he's a 37 douche bag that made horrible choices in life and hasn't found freedom from those bad choices that he made. Snowboarding could be an outlet but as he doesn't understand it or the work the pros take to do it he'll sit here pissed off having never actually ridden and try to talk shit.
> 
> When you put down a 100 day season there buddy talk to me about the gripes these guys have.


That literally made me facepalm. Judging someone because of their age and their opinions. You just sound like some pissed off kid who goes around trying to get attention on the internet. 

Get a life, douche.


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

It doesn't matter have if Rice built the course. No one has the chance to ride the course until the day of the competition. Everyone gets a chance to take a look at the course for a few days and plan their lines if they wanted to. At the end of the day Rice put down the best run of the day.

"Stevens is cool because he's just a flat-out decent person who's not trying to show off or anything, just have fun. He has a great attitude, and at the same time he's by far the best urban/park riders I've ever seen. I swear he's a jedi or a ninja or something."

So Rice is not cool, not having fun, and doesn't have a great attitude by doing big backcountry jumps, backside 720s on Alaska lines, and dropping off from a heli? 

And how do you know the guy's a douche, you haven't even met him.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

OldDog said:


> I have no problem with recognizing talent and the dedication it takes to develop it. Just remember how fucking lucky you are to get paid to do something you love that is essentially a recreational activity. It's called humility.


It's so funny, I am not a pro snowboarder but I take so much offense to this it's not even funny. I guess because I hear it all the time! 

Im not going to say what I do, but it's something that a lot of people dream of doing. In fact, I dreamed of doing it too. I've wanted to the job I have since I was 17 years old. I worked my fucking ass off, caught a few lucky breaks, and yeah I scored the job of a lifetime. That was 20 years ago and you'd think I'd be so fucking stoked on my gig. Wouldn't you? 

Nope, now it's just a fucking grind and I hate it. I've actually mentored people coming up in my industry and the bitterness just oozes out of me :laugh: And I hear the that very same line..."how can you complain, you have MY DREAM JOB" wah wah wah....

and I tell them "kid you do this for 15 years and get back to me. " No matter _what_ it is you do, when you need to do it to pay the rent it stops being fun. 

I fucking love to snowboard. Ive ridden ~50 days the last two seasons and probably will this season too. Am I jealous of pros? No fucking way. I can't even imagine the pressure and stress to keep getting better and pushing the the envelope, risking injury etc. Really. There's a big difference between doing a recreational activity and training to compete or perform at the top level of a sport. That's the kind of pressure that sucks the fun out of things. 


Wake up sore? Have a hang over? Don't feel good? Don't feel like being cold? Too bad. it's your JOB. Get out there and train! and I bet that sucks.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

old dog and Gdog - you both sound like bitter, clueless, retards. 

Any pro snowboarder from today's era is basically doing things that literally risk their lives for a cool-looking video clip. 

not to mention the fact that you're both noob bitches who have absolutely no concept of what snowboarding is. you have no clue how much work the people who have put themselves in these positions have done to get there. you have no clue the injuries they deal with. you guys are completely clueless - so shut the fuck up. the more you say the more stupid you come off as.

no one comes around your job and bitches at how easy it must be to suck a dick now do they?


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

Gdog42 said:


> Yep, that's how some of them are are. :thumbsup:
> Especially Travis Rice, who happens to be in that movie. His Supernatural contest convinced me that he's a "spoiled little douche". I bet he likes rusty spoons.
> 
> There are others, though, who are actually really nice and smart people...
> ...


You're right about Scott and Jeremy, but couldn't be further from the truth with Travis. That dude is 100% ego free, and works harder than anybody I know.


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

burtonavenger said:


> jed don't bother trying to understand this guy he's a 37 douche bag that made horrible choices in life and hasn't found freedom from those bad choices that he made. Snowboarding could be an outlet but as he doesn't understand it or the work the pros take to do it he'll sit here pissed off having never actually ridden and try to talk shit.
> 
> When you put down a 100 day season there buddy talk to me about the gripes these guys have.


ohhhhhhhhhhhhh dayum


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Gdog42 said:


> That literally made me facepalm. Judging someone because of their age and their opinions. You just sound like some pissed off kid who goes around trying to get attention on the internet.
> 
> Get a life, douche.


Well pretty sure my life > your vacation. 

When you actually snowboard we'll talk junior but as it stands you two dogs should stop cyber humping each other pretending to play alpha dogs.


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

It's not about whether or not you are "nice" to some fan-boy who is trying to suck you off. It's about whining about how hard your job is as a pro snowboarder. It's about bragging about how much money you spend on alcohol and firearms on a show that kids who idolize you watch. It's about tossing around loaded firearms while drinking, it's about being spoiled douche bags in general. It's about affected speech patterns that are associated with an activity (woah totally gnarly man...).

Meh, whatever... This is like complaining about criminals in a prison. I should really learn to recognize my audience. :dunno:



Jed said:


> I really don't understand your stance Olddog.
> 
> You talked about pro snowboarders being douchey, so some other posters talked about examples of the big pros they'd met who were nice guys and you say they're name dropping? That makes no sense.
> 
> ...


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

Gdog42 said:


> That literally made me facepalm. Judging someone because of their age and their opinions. You just sound like some pissed off kid who goes around trying to get attention on the internet.
> 
> Get a life, douche.


That was kinda my take yeah... :laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

OldDog said:


> It's not about whether or not you are "nice" to some fan-boy who is trying to suck you off. It's about whining about how hard your job is as a pro snowboarder. It's about bragging about how much money you spend on alcohol and firearms on a show that kids who idolize you watch. It's about tossing around loaded firearms while drinking, it's about being spoiled douche bags in general. It's about affected speech patterns that are associated with an activity (woah totally gnarly man...).
> 
> Meh, whatever... This is like complaining about criminals in a prison. I should really learn to recognize my audience. :dunno:


No this is the response from someone that has never snowboarded a day in their life, never hiked for their turns, never seen someone die in an avalanche. In short this is the response from some asshole that has no idea the dangers, efforts, training, injuries, etc. put in for a 10 second clip of them riding a face. 

I'll say it and I'm not ashamed. You represent everything that is wrong with how WE are perceived because you never did shit like this.


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> No this is the response from someone that has never snowboarded a day in their life, never hiked for their turns, never seen someone die in an avalanche. In short this is the response from some asshole that has no idea the dangers, efforts, training, injuries, etc. put in for a 10 second clip of them riding a face.
> 
> I'll say it and I'm not ashamed. You represent everything that is wrong with how WE are perceived because you never did shit like this.


People think it's so easy because the pros make it look so easy People look and go i'm gonna be the next Craig Kelly(if they even know who that is)


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

cd21 said:


> People think it's so easy because the pros make it look so easy People look and go i'm gonna be the next Craig Kelly(if they even know who that is)


I don't think anyone has said I'll be the next Craig in forever. Next Shaun definitely.


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I don't think anyone has said I'll be the next Craig in forever. Next Shaun definitely.


wasn't dissing you:laugh: I was saying people who have never ridden think that


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i'm gonna be the next boozy the clown


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

UMad bro?... :laugh:

So let me get this straight, once I've snowboarded for a few years then I can have an opinion on who is and who is not a douche?... :dunno:

Wanna talk about people who risk their lives everyday?

How about cops, soldiers, fire fighters, S&R, etc... and they all do it for shit cash and no nut-huggers and fan-boys like you.

Meh, again why do I bother...

Never did I say these guys didn't work hard to get where they are, never did I say they didn't deserve it, never did I say that I gave a fuck one way or the other. They just come off as spoiled douches. That's it... 

The difference is a pro football player who scores a TD, drops the ball and trots back to the huddle like a real pro, and the moron like TO who has to do his "I've never been in the end zone before douche bag dance".

I wasn't trying to bring your idols down a notch and I'm sorry if you missed a stroke yank'n it to a TRice pic on your bedroom wall at your mom's while you typed up that reply. 



ShredLife said:


> old dog and Gdog - you both sound like bitter, clueless, retards.
> 
> Any pro snowboarder from today's era is basically doing things that literally risk their lives for a cool-looking video clip.
> 
> ...


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Well pretty sure my life > your vacation.
> 
> When you actually snowboard we'll talk junior but as it stands you two dogs should stop cyber humping each other pretending to play alpha dogs.


"and my dad can beat up your dad" what are you 12? Does your mommy know where you are?


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

OldDog said:


> How about cops, soldiers, fire fighters, S&R, etc... and they all do it for shit cash and no nut-huggers and fan-boys like you.



firemen and cops probably make more then a lot of pro snowboarders. Not to mention they have good benefits and probably retirement plans. Im sure pro boarders get neither of those. Not to mention their careers are limited to when they're young(er). 

and? Men in uniform are fucking hot. Fire fighters have plenty of groupies.


you make this too easy


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

mixie said:


> firemen and cops probably make more then a lot of pro snowboarders. Not to mention they have good benefits and probably retirement plans. Im sure pro boarders get neither of those. Not to mention their careers are limited to when they're young(er).
> 
> and? Men in uniform are fucking hot. Fire fighters have plenty of groupies.
> 
> ...


Alright Mixie goddamnit...  Guess I didn't take into consideration the "fan-girls" like you...


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> No this is the response from someone that has never snowboarded a day in their life, never hiked for their turns, never seen someone die in an avalanche. In short this is the response from some asshole that has no idea the dangers, efforts, training, injuries, etc. put in for a 10 second clip of them riding a face.
> 
> I'll say it and I'm not ashamed. You represent everything that is wrong with how WE are perceived because you never did shit like this.


So you're a pro now? 
So you saw some one die in an avalanche?
So you're now taking that out on other people?

Because the reason the person died was because you didn't get off your ass to save them. You were too busy trying to piss off other people on _snowboardingforum.com_ via your phone, I assume. Dipshit.


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

Gdog42 said:


> So you're a pro now?
> So you saw some one die in an avalanche?
> So you're now taking that out on other people?
> 
> Because the reason the person died was because you didn't get off your ass to save them. You were too busy trying to piss off other people on _snowboardingforum.com_ via your phone, I assume. Dipshit.


Woah there Gdog... Listen I'm all for poke'n Shred and BA with a stick 'cuz I think it's funny to watch them foam at the mouth, but talking shit about what could very well be a case of a man watching a friend die is so beyond not cool...

Let's just take it down a notch and keep it lighthearted. I mean BA and Shred are pricks, but that is sort of their "thing".

No need to go talking shit about folks loosing their lives.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

I have something I'd like to say. 
I take back what I said about Travis Rice being a douche. You guys (except the Burton fanboy and that other pissed off asshole) have convinced me that Travis Rice is not a douche, just another honest, hardworking guy. It wasn't really fair of me to judge him like that just because I didn't like the way his contest was set up; that just made me look like a douche, not him. My apologies to Travis. If I ever meet him, I'll buy him a beer! 

I still don't think that contest was fair though. But that doesn't matter. I'll just keep quiet about that.

But don't think you two get off. You've both only proven to me that you're both complete retards: just a couple of teenage kids on the internet trying to brag about their "experiences".
If Travis held a Red Bull Superdouche contest, I'm not sure which of you two would win, but I know one of you would. You're just that skilled. He'd definitely come in last place though.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

you talk a lot of dumb shit all safe and sound behind your keyboard you little bitch.


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

Gdog42 said:


> You guys (except the Burton fanboy and that other pissed off asshole)


U mad:laugh:I guess im theBurton fanboy...yeah i'm loyal to brand...but thats what I've been riding since I started


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

OldDog said:


> Woah there Gdog... Listen I'm all for poke'n Shred and BA with a stick 'cuz I think it's funny to watch them foam at the mouth, but talking shit about what could very well be a case of a man watching a friend die is so beyond not cool...
> 
> Let's just take it down a notch and keep it lighthearted. I mean BA and Shred are pricks, but that is sort of their "thing".
> 
> No need to go talking shit about folks loosing their lives.


He could honor the death of that person (which I doubt was even real, just being the kid he is) by being a kind, respectful, and damn-right awesome person in the snowboarding community.

But because of his ridiculous attitude and his obvious hate for other snowboarders he's never even met, there's just no way I can take him seriously when he starts talking about that stuff. Maybe if he had a more logical, down-to-earth personality I would, but that's clearly not the case here. He's just a kid on the internet. Nothing more.

I'm sorry, but there's just no way I can believe he's legit after all the crap he's thrown around. Same with ShredLife, who claims he's a guide. Yeah right.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


>


this is the best thread ever!!!!


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> you talk a lot of dumb shit all safe and sound behind your keyboard you little bitch.


Speak for yourself.


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

Gdog42 said:


> Speak for yourself.


IDT your making alot of friends


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

cd21 said:


> IDT your making alot of friends


You can be first then!:laugh:


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

Gdog42 said:


> You can be first then!:laugh:


sorry I'm not going to get into the whole friend thing on here


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

cd21 said:


> sorry I'm not going to get into the whole friend thing on here


Oh well, it was worth a try. 
Thanks anyway.


----------

